# Question garantie ipad



## Horkken (21 Juin 2014)

Bonjour, j'ai acheté un iPad Air en Décembre dernier. Il est encore sous garantie (1 an). Je l'ai fait tomber et le verre s'est un peu fêlé à coté du bouton Home. 
Pensez vous que si je le ramène à un Apple Store ils feront quelque chose pour moi ou c'est même pas la peine d'essayer ? 

Merci.


----------



## gmaa (21 Juin 2014)

A priori ce n'est pas leur problème...

C'est plutôt du côté assurance qu'il y aurait solution.


----------



## adixya (21 Juin 2014)

Horkken a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai acheté un iPad Air en Décembre dernier. Il est encore sous garantie (1 an). Je l'ai fait tomber et le verre s'est un peu fêlé à coté du bouton Home.
> 
> Pensez vous que si je le ramène à un Apple Store ils feront quelque chose pour moi ou c'est même pas la peine d'essayer ?
> 
> ...




Moi j'avais une minuscule fissure sur la vitre en haut à droite de mon ipad, dans la partie blanche, due à un choc durant un transport, je crois, à travers un sac.
Je voulais le faire réparer dans le cadre de l'Apple care + que j'avais souscrit.
En dehors de l'Apple care, pour info c'est très cher, genre 220 euros.

Hors, une fois dans le store, ils ont regardé l'iPad sous toutes les coutures et n'ont pas trouvé de trace d'impact. Ils ont alors considéré que la fissure était un vice de l'appareil, et ils m'ont échangé l'iPad contre un neuf, sous la garantie standard (achat qui date de moins de 1 an) et je n'ai rien eu à payer.

D'ailleurs entre parenthèses, je vends cet iPad Air 64 go wifi argent tout neuf avec apple care jusqu'au 20 janvier 2016, 600 euros si quelqu'un est intéressé...
Il est encore sous blister.
Je me suis procuré un 128 go entre temps, pour tout dire.

Donc si l'iPad est intact en dehors de la fêlure, genre la fêlure s'est faite toute seule, tu auras probablement un échange comme moi. Sinon, si il y a impact et que la cassure est due à l'utilisateur  et que tu as apple car +, ce sera une franchise de 49 euros.
Sinon, c'est 220 euros, je pense...


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2014)

Dans le cas présent , je ne pense pas q'Apple ne verra pas la fissure ou décidera d'un vis de fabrication


----------

